# 2011 British Grand Prix UPDATE – Venue



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

*Taken from Giles Thomas @ Muscular Development*

*http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?p=2082671#post2082671*

Last Thursday, myself, Zack Khan, Neil Hill and co all met up at Temple Gym in Birmingham to meet up and view our venue for the much awaited and missed return of the BRITISH GRAND PRIX scheduled to return on MARCH 27TH 2011, just after the Arnold Classic and Australian Grand Prix...

We all met up so we could get some shots of the venue for our sponsors, trade stand exhibitors and of course for the ticket buying spectators and pro's that we all think will be clambering to compete in such a mindlbowing venue such as this, the International Convention Centre (www.theicc.co.uk) in Birmingham city centre...

Not only is this possibly the most impressive venue in the UK, but it is a 5 minute walk away from the famous Temple Gym, it has excellent transport links, is near the airport and has in it's surrounding area's dozens of restaurants, bars, places to see and plenty to do...

It's location is perfect and we are just so, so excited about when this show opens the doors on the morning to what will be easily be a total sellout event with THE top pro's both open and 202er's doing battle for the first time in the UK since 2004 when the Grand Prix was last held by Kerry Kayes in London...

Besides, once we knew we had Shawn Ray emceeing for us and had guys like Ron Harris and we hope Steve Blechman too coming we knew we REALLY had to go ALL out to put on what we hope will become the biggest pro bodybuilding event outside of the USA! (well, that's the plan!)...

THE ICC entrance...

Photos taken by Giles Thomas


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Again photos taken by Giles Thomas...

*Show promotors Zack Khan and Neil Hill...*



















*Neil Hill, Zack Khan and the ICC's Lisa discuss the venue*


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Following photos provided by the ICC:

*THE ICC*










*The main contest hall*










*The adjoining exhibition hall (picture mock-up example of how it might similarly look with trade stands in)*



















*The ICC entrance hall*


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Stay tuned for further updates....


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Cannot wait for this! The venue looks amazing.


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fantastic venue choice..! i attended Nabba Universe there i think in 1996.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I am so there... good advanced warning too... will make a weekend of it... woo hooo...


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Just read in the 'Beef' that the Venue has changed to London Excel and is now promoted by Niel Hill & Simon Fan???

Think it being in London is a bad move, i went when it was at Wembly and run by Kerry (poor turnout).

Think Birmingham was more Central and would have attracted more spectators!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Agree.

Central location was much better


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

london or brum is about the same for me


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahh london is a bitch for me nightmare


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah shame about the venue change. I guess Zack's dropped out as he has other things on his mind now. Still, fingers crossed for a great show.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, there have been certain issues which have lead to a change fo venue. Now it is not only a Pro Show, but there will be an expo as well. The expo will feature other sports like strongman, powerlifting and more.

The event will now be run by Neil Hill, Si Fan and me - though my involvement will be more with the Expo than the Pro Show

I will keep people updated as things progress


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks James... sounds like its going to be a good time... (well the going to rather than the organising... lol)


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

sounds well good! bodypower still going ahead too?


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Neil and I decided that we needed a larger venue as the auditorium only seated 1400 people for the show and we are expecting over 3000 for the pro show. The London Excel is a fantastic venue with space for a much larger expo than we had originally planned, it will be run similar to the Mr Olympia show as we have partnered up with Robin Chang from WEIDER who runs and promotes the Mr O.

We have already signed up some top names for the mens pro show and will also have a 202 class.

Also now with the involvement of James Collier from MUSCLETALK this event will be something really spectacular. :beer:

Simon Fan


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Fantom said:


> Neil and I decided that we needed a larger venue as the auditorium only seated 1400 people for the show and we are expecting over 3000 for the pro show. The London Excel is a fantastic venue with space for a much larger expo than we had originally planned, it will be run similar to the Mr Olympia show as we have partnered up with Robin Chang from WEIDER who runs and promotes the Mr O.
> 
> We have already signed up some top names for the mens pro show and will also have a 202 class.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon, personaly i think Birmingham would have got you more bums on seats, however i will still be there!

Any news on when tickets will be on sale and where, will you be doing a VIP package like the Olympia?


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi yeah personally I would have preferred Birmingham myself as its my home town and the original venue was a 5 minute walk from Temple Gym!!! However there were some conflicting issues with Bodypower which I can't go into so we had to look for another venue. The Excel in London is very accessible and persoanally I think it will draw more people as London is a larger city.

We currently have 2 VIP packages which will be announced in the next week or so once the website is up and running.

Neil and myself have a booth at the Mr Olympia contest to promote our event.

We will keep you updated on tickets etc once we know or you can visit the MUSCLETALK website as James will be up to speed on things.

All the best


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, it's all systems go now. There were a couple of issues why we couldn't make a bigger thing of announcing it all until now; but we're on it BIG time now, and we've already had interest from a number of companies.

Any enquiries, please contact Neil, Simon or me. We'll keep you up to speed on MT and here


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like i'll be pestering Mr Fantastic for some tickets


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

its even easier for me to get to now...!!! I am so there...


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

read this in the beef and for me personally means i will now potentially go as a londoner theres no way i would have bothered with a trip to the midlands :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Is the Body Power Expo and this going to be together now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Is the Body Power Expo and this going to be together now?


2 different events mate 

James this is fantastic news and as part of Team MT i can't wait to see this all unravel.

Not long to go looking at the time scales so i do not envy your position :lol:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Khaos said:


> Looks like i'll be pestering Mr Fantastic for some tickets


Oh there's a suprise!!! :lol: Andy if you buy 100 ill let you have yours half price and thats cuz we're old friends:tongue:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Fantom said:


> Oh there's a suprise!!! :lol: Andy if you buy 100 ill let you have yours half price and thats cuz we're old friends:tongue:


Thanks:cursing:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Is this over one day or two? I might splash out for the vip thing as I did that for one of the olympias and it was great...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> James this is fantastic news and *as part of Team MT* i can't wait to see this all unravel.


Are you a sponsered by them now buddy?

Dont know if the Grand Prix and Bodypower will be as well attended if they are so close (march and may) as they can both work out quite expensive and bodybuilders are a tight bunch lol less money for food and erghm...supplements haha maybe a bit more spread may have worked out better.

Hope it all goes well though, good to see the UK scene coming up and people trying to make it happen I have muchos respect for, I hope to go to both for sure.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Is this over one day or two? I might splash out for the vip thing as I did that for one of the olympias and it was great...


The expo will be run over the 19th & 20th but the mens Pro show will be on the 20th mainly due to costs involved with hiring the auditorium.

The VIP ticket will get you 2 nights accomadation in a hotel by the excel, best seats for pre judging and finals for the pro show, passes for the expo, your gym name or company on the banner on stage and also tickets for the after party banquet. :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Are you a sponsered by them now buddy?
> 
> Dont know if the Grand Prix and Bodypower will be as well attended if they are so close (march and may) as they can both work out quite expensive and bodybuilders are a tight bunch lol less money for food and erghm...supplements haha maybe a bit more spread may have worked out better.


No mate, not sponsored 

I work for James dealing with the show reporting and play-by-play write ups. I did last years British Finals, this years MT Show and will also be going to this years Final hopefully! I help out with some article work and interviews also :cool2:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> No mate, not sponsored
> 
> I work for James dealing with the show reporting and play-by-play write ups. I did last years British Finals, this years MT Show and will also be going to this years Final hopefully! I help out with some article work and interviews also :cool2:


Haha I remember, I read the British finals one where you called me fat pmsl

Cool man you will meet a lot of cool people doing that, im jealous


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha I remember, I read the British finals one where you called me fat pmsl
> 
> Cool man you will meet a lot of cool people doing that, im jealous


lmao, call a spade a spade :lol: :tongue:

met 2x mr o's and loads of old school mass monsters like cormier, gunter etc :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao, call a spade a spade :lol: :tongue:
> 
> met 2x mr o's and loads of old school mass monsters like cormier, gunter etc :beer:


Its cool mate, I dont hold grudges.... but it was water you cnut :tongue:

Lucky boy, I'd love to meet some of those guys, will defo be going to these events!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Its cool mate, I dont hold grudges.... but it was water you cnut :tongue:
> 
> Lucky boy, I'd love to meet some of those guys, will defo be going to these events!


its always water they say :lol:

i was a fat cnut too last year at my first show if that helps :lol:

what class you in this year?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Fantom said:


> The expo will be run over the 19th & 20th but the mens Pro show will be on the 20th mainly due to costs involved with hiring the auditorium.
> 
> The VIP ticket will get you 2 nights accomadation in a hotel by the excel, best seats for pre judging and finals for the pro show, passes for the expo, your gym name or company on the banner on stage and also tickets for the after party banquet. :beer:


Cheers mate... hmmm ticket sounds costly... is there any thoughts on a vip without the hotel as I dont live that far away really so would just come up early in the morn and can get home ok that eve...


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes we will be having 3 different VIP Packages Gold, silver and bronze. Will know prices at a later date............. :cool2:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Fantom said:


> Yes we will be having 3 different VIP Packages Gold, silver and bronze. Will know prices at a later date............. :cool2:


Cool beans mate, thanks for the heads up...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We'll be there....Mr George's birthday on the 19th so he will be competing in the 202 with birthday cake crumbs in his beard!!!!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Is this over one day or two? I might splash out for the vip thing as I did that for one of the olympias and it was great...


It's over 2 days

EDIT: whoops, just notice Simon's already replied to that!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> and will also be going to this years Final hopefully!


it probably will have to be you again mate:rolleyes:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Shhh but it's also Neil's birthday that weekend too, gona get him a rolly polly stripper ha ha


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Fantom said:


> Shhh but it's also Neil's birthday that weekend too, gona get him a rolly polly stripper ha ha


Ha....no way....I will make him a flapjack birthday cake!!!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Fantom said:


> The expo will be run over the 19th & 20th but the mens Pro show will be on the 20th mainly due to costs involved with hiring the auditorium.
> 
> The VIP ticket will get you 2 nights accomadation in a hotel by the excel, best seats for pre judging and finals for the pro show, passes for the expo, your gym name or company on the banner on stage and also tickets for the after party banquet. :beer:


Oh yeah.....my name on the banner, i'm up for that


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Fantom said:


> Shhh but it's also Neil's birthday that weekend too, gona get him a rolly polly stripper ha ha


Oh really? His 59th birthday, eh?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantom said:


> Shhh but it's also Neil's birthday that weekend too, gona get him a rolly polly stripper ha ha


I live 2 doors away from an ex rolly polly so I can hook a brother up if you want? :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> I live 2 doors away from an ex rolly polly so I can hook a brother up if you want? :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## altiusdirectory (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel that it is nice info BGP but i need to know Australian Grand Prix if you want that visit below website

http://www.altiusdirectory.com/Sports/australian-grand-prix-schedules.html

Australian Grand Prix 2011


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

altiusdirectory said:


> I feel that it is nice info BGP but i need to know Australian Grand Prix if you want that visit below website
> 
> http://www.altiusdirectory.com/Sports/australian-grand-prix-schedules.html
> 
> Australian Grand Prix 2011


Uhhhhhh?? Wrong sort of grand Prix matey.......no vavavoom vroom vroom, more the snap of spandex posing costumes.


----------

